# Has Security problem?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

been fixed on IE7? I saw on the news awhile back we should use something else till they had it patched. I dont like Google or Firefox


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why are you still using IE7?
If you keep up with the MS security updates you should be fine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> *Why are you still using IE7?*
> If you keep up with the MS security updates you should be fine.


Ya I would sure move up to IE8. Always try to get to the newest version that your OS can run with.
And if running XP that is the only NEW version you can update to.
LE9 is only for Windows 7 but it also can be used on Windows Vista, but Not on XP.~!

IE10 will be coming out next month. But IE10 is for Windows 7 and up. No older versions can work with it.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Says I have Windows 7 home premium. I suppose I could use anything else on this computer, as its less than a year old--but, frankly, I dont know how to change anything! Tis is a Dell Studio XPS 7100.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Then you should be on IE9 then . The higher the number the more secure your computer will be.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

some people I would trust to the Moon and back, AK is one of them. I now have IE9. Thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ceresone said:


> some people I would trust to the Moon and back, AK is one of them. I now have IE9. Thanks


 Oh my  Thank You your very kind.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Question?
How does one know what IE level (6,7,8,9,etc) they have?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Question?
> How does one know what IE level (6,7,8,9,etc) they have?


When you have IE open go up on top and click on "About".
That will tell what version you have.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Along those lines, AK, I use IE8 (have to use IE for work for now), and twice in the past week I've gotten a message that "this browser is no longer supported, please upgrade". This is on Vista. I'm still limited to IE7 on my XP computer, and I never get that message on it. So what's the deal, lol?

I've also been having issues for a couple of weeks now with it freezing up and getting a "have to close the program" message, and my left mouse click doesn't always work. I've run my security software and adware programs, cleared my browser history and temp files and defragged, plus also tried two other mouses (mice, meese?? lol), but it didn't help. Any suggestions there? 

Thanks and sorry for horning in on your post Ceresone, but it's a similar issue, hope you don't mind.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Along those lines, AK, I use IE8 (have to use IE for work for now), and twice in the past week I've gotten a message that "this browser is no longer supported, please upgrade". This is on Vista. I'm still limited to IE7 on my XP computer, and I never get that message on it. So what's the deal, lol?
> 
> I've also been having issues for a couple of weeks now with it freezing up and getting a "have to close the program" message, and my left mouse click doesn't always work. I've run my security software and adware programs, cleared my browser history and temp files and defragged, plus also tried two other mouses (mice, meese?? lol), but it didn't help. Any suggestions there?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for horning in on your post Ceresone, but it's a similar issue, hope you don't mind.


IE9 will work with Vista.

Download Windows Internet Explorer 9 for Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 from Official Microsoft Download Center

And IE8 will work with XP.

Download Windows Internet Explorer 8 for Windows XP from Official Microsoft Download Center

As you can see these are both from MS

It is IE9 and IE10 that cannot be used with XP.
BUT, IE9 WILL will work with Vista but not with XP. Go Figure. LOL 

And IE10 is only for Windows 7 and Up.

Now it that clear as mud? LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, clear as mud, lol. Actually, I understand fine. 

The IE7 one is because my work software isn't compatible beyond that, and they have refused to upgrade for five years now...until the first of the year, yay! Then I can actually move up to Windows 7 and get off this dinosaur XP, woo hoo! (now that 8 is finally available, ROFL!) I'm already window shopping for a new computer, and the best part is I can deduct it as a work expense, woot!

So I guess you're saying if I upgrade from IE8 to IE9 on the Vista that will solve my problems? I'll try it, thanks so much! And I agree with ceresone, you're the best!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks AK, found out I've got IE8; was afraid of having to do that size of a down-load specially with this dail-up connection............


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad you brought it up, callie MB, now--I'm having problems where my mouse dont work, it closes down the page, and has to recover


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Did you upgrade to IE8? I've never had any problems with IE7 despite all the warnings, but I've had several problems with IE8, including lately those you described. I upgraded to IE9 last night after AK's suggestion and so far so good...knock on wood, lol! 

Since your computer will support it, I'd go ahead and upgrade to IE9 or maybe even IE10 when you can. I usually like to stay one level behind for a while until I'm sure they have all the kinks worked out, but if AK says it's okay, I'd go for it. Like mnn said, if you keep your updates current, that's your best protection on any version, but it sure hasn't helped with IE8!


----------

